# Máy dập nắp cốc IC25



## Máy móc Kim Chí Bảo (1 Tháng sáu 2021)

Máy ép miệng ly IC- 25​Model: IC-25
Điện áp: 220V
Công suất: 300W
Năng suất: 300-400 cốc/giờ
Kích thước: 360x236x366mm

Bảo hành : 12 tháng
_*Máy ép ly IC25*_ được bao bọc bởi khung thép không gỉ, mạ kim loại vệ sinh dễ dàng giúp nâng cao tuổi thọ cho máy. Bạn có thể sử dụng máy trong thời gian dài mà hoàn toàn không hề ảnh hưởng đến những bộ phận bên trong.







*Máy ép ly nhựa IC25* có thiết kế mới lạ, kiểu dáng đẹp, màu sắc bắt mắt, kích thước nhỏ gọn phù hợp để trưng bày trong quán mà không gây tốn diện tích.

_Máy dập miệng cốc đa năng IC25_ có thể ép được miệng ly nhựa có dung tích 400ml, 500ML. Đây là sản phẩm lý tưởng cho các cửa hàng trà sữa chân châu, nước mía, nước ép trái cây, hoa quả, quán chè, sinh tố...

*Ưu điểm của sản phẩm*
- Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng vận chuyển và không quá tốn nhiều không gian.
- Giá rẻ phù hợp với tất cả người sử dụng.
- Lên nhiệt nhanh, không làm mất thời gian chờ đợi.
- Độ bền cao.​


----------

